# Losing Multiple Teeth in One day



## ripsyroo (Mar 26, 2008)

We recently adopted a 3-4 month old beagle mix from the local shelter. Today, I noticed that a little blood on her toy and after looking in her mouth I saw a loose tooth. I looked again later this evening and she's lost 4 teeth today and there was another loose one! Is this normal? I know puppies lose their baby teeth, but is it normal to lose so many in one day? She's acting completely normal in regards to playing, eating and everything else.

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That's pretty normal at that age. If you ever think there's anything to be concerned about, you can always call your vet to ask. They don't charge anything for just calling  .


----------

